# Pacemaker



## luvsgoofey (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi All 

I was hoping that someone might be able to help me out with coding an insertion of a temp pacer and the reposition the ventricular lead.

The problem is this was done because the original pacer and lead malfunctioned. 

We are thinking that 33210-59 33249? 

If more information is needed please contact me.  Could use any help. 
Thanks a bunch
D


----------



## dpumford (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello,  the temp pacer code 33210 is ok but the 33249 is for a ICD insert.  You need to look at procedure 33215, repositioning of previous pacemaker or ICD electrode. Now, if this is a Left Ventricular lead then you would need to look at code 33226.

Hope this helps!


----------



## luvsgoofey (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks so much for your help.  The right wins....


----------

